# للمتميزين فقط عطر اسطوري مكون من خلاصة العود الكمبودي الفاخر والعنبر ..



## مسوقة26 (25 فبراير 2012)

عطر نوادر العود 
عطر اسطوري مكون من خلاصة العود الكمبودي الفاخر والعنبر .. ممزوجاً بالورد الفواح والذي يحكي شخصيتك واناقتك .. نقي وفواح وذو جودة عالية وهو بإعتزاز (جوهرة الذوق العربي)


السعر : 350 ريال فقط 
الحجم : 100 ملي 






















ابو فهد 
0566698870


----------

